

Androids Are For Cheap Pessimists, iPhones Are For Worldly Optimists - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/15/androids-pessimists-iphones-optimists/

======
dfrankow
The headline seems misleading, and tilted towards iphone.

"cheap" and "pessimist" both have negative connotation.

And "cheap" is actually worded "prefer saving their money", which doesn't seem
as bad.

What about

Android: "18% more likely to have equally strong mathematical and verbal
aptitude" "36% more likely to not remember their last vacation"

iPhone: "11% more likely to have a stronger verbal aptitude" "15% more likely
to have vacationed in the last six months"

How about: "Androids are for hard-working math-savvy people, iPhones are for
innumerate lazy people"

I do not own a smart phone.

------
tariqk
I'm genuinely disappointed that this link actually made it past TechMeme and
HN. It kind of exemplifies everything that made me quit reading the TechCrunch
feed -- the smug bias, the obvious link-bait troll title, and the sloppy
conclusions from dubious data.

